# Natalia's portrait



## anua (Dec 14, 2005)

this is the wood print ive made lately.....









anj-


----------



## santino (Dec 14, 2005)

what eyes... :blushing: 

I've already told you how much I love your wood prints


----------



## anua (Dec 14, 2005)

ha ha, thanks, peter!
im gonna tell natalia about your comment(eyes) its gonna put her in better mood, im sure! ha ha
thanks!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

No matter how much I try and look at the rest of the photo, I'm drawn back to her eyes. Very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Dec 14, 2005)

Very cool shot and love the technique.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm always thrilled to see one of your wood prints, Anja. Your friend Natalia is a stunning woman - you capture her so beautifully whenever you shoot her. :thumbup: Her eyes are so expressive here. 

What a beautiful job you've done! :love:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 15, 2005)

wow this is fabulous! and what a beautiful woman!  : )


----------



## anua (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks ALOT, guys!-


----------



## BernieSC (Jan 4, 2006)

beautiful work and beautiful model.  Do you have a web site to see your other work?  If you are like myself first you do it for the love of photography but I hope you are making money doing that also because you sure could if you want to.

Nice


----------



## JayP (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd love to know how you do "wood prints" intrigued as to what you mean?

Jay


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice technique...


Steve


----------

